# Function Dichotomies



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in the thick of reading the Wikisocion site and came across Function dichotomies today (it was mentioned in a thread but I've lost it now...). I realize I still need a better grasp of Model A (thanks to @_LXPilot_ for that thread) but I think the more I read the more it comes together in my head.

I'll post this for easy reference (Thanks to @_cyamitide_ for posting this earlier):











I am comfortable with the differences between Mental/Vital, Inert/Contact, Valued/Subdued, Bold/Cautious. (And when I say comfortable, I mean it makes sense on first reading, not that I can explain it to others yet. :tongue

What I'm looking for is new wording to help clarify these dichotomies:

Accepting/Producing 
Accepting (odd) (1, 3, 5, 7)
Producing (even) (2, 4, 6, 8)

*So what does it mean that all my irrational elements are accepting and all my rational elements are producing? How does knowing this 'help' my understanding of Socionics?
*


> *Accepting/producing* is a dichotomy that separates the two functions of each block of Model A. Accepting functions 'come first' in each block and are odd-numbered: 1, 3, 5, and 7. Producing functions 'come second' and are even-numbered: 2, 4, 6, and 8. Note that accepting functions are on the left in the Ego and Id, but on the right in the Super-ego and Super-id.
> Originally, Aushra Augusta suggested that accepting functions focus on obtaining a picture of reality, and producing functions create some sort of 'new' product that is molded to that cross-cut of reality obtained by the accepting function.




Strong/Weak
Strong Functions: 1,2,7,8 
Weak Functions: 3, 4, 5, 6

*Perhaps it is just a semantics issue, but why would, for example, my Ignoring Function (7 - in my case Ne) be considered strong? How, as an IEI, does Ne have 'a more sophisticated grasp on information'? If Ni is my base, why is it assumed that I'll also be strong in Ne? Is it intended to mean that I would be more comfortable with intuition than sensing and that's all it is saying, not comparing me to an Ne-base or Ne-creative type?*



> The Ego and Id functions are called *strong*, and the Super-ego and Super-id functions *weak*. Strong functions generally have a more sophisticated grasp on information, and can be used practically for the benefit of oneself and others. In contrast, weak functions tend to oversimplify data, do not usually generate conclusions on their own, and depend on help from outside sources.
> The extroverted and introverted variants of an information element (e.g. extroverted intuition  and introverted intuition ) are different perspectives on the same sphere of activity, so it makes sense that strength in one implies strength in the other. For example, strength in accumulating data () implies strength in inferring structure based on that data ().


and lastly

Evaluatory/Situational
Evaluatory (1, 4, 5, 8)
Situational (2, 3, 6, 7)

*So I understand the definition of 'Situational: functions are accessed on a case-by-case basis' but when it says that they will be 'inclined to remain constant' I got confused. Wouldn't there be more variation if something is taken on a case-by-case basis? Could anyone come up with examples of this dichotomy? The explanation below is not doing it for me. *



> *Evaluatory* functions are the strongest (1 and 8) and weakest (4 and 5) functions of a person's psyche; strong judgments about areas that involve these functions are made.
> Accepting-evaluatory functions, specifically the base and suggestive, are valued by the individual. Evaluations made here are taken seriously, as they compose the center of one's personality. In the leading function lies the core of their evaluations and decisions and so remains firmly inert; information accepted in the complementary suggestive function is also evaluated by an individual, but being weak and still yet valued, it strives to make contact with the environment to develop.
> Producing-evaluatory functions are subdued by the individual; evaluations are produced here only when information cannot be processed by valued accepting functions and are instead processed by our subdued accepting functions. Since the information produced in these areas are subdued, evaluations are generally negative but nonetheless firm. This is especially true of the vulnerable function. As for the demonstrative function, evaluations are produced in favor of one's creative function, so it is taken less seriously even though an individual is quite sophisticated in that area.
> *Situational* functions are accessed on a case-by-case basis, so decisions and judgments made in these areas are more or less inclined to remain constant.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Lady Lullaby said:


> What I'm looking for is new wording to help clarify these dichotomies:
> 
> Accepting/Producing
> Accepting (odd) (1, 3, 5, 7)
> ...


Try reading this disambiguation of accepting/producing. The accepting functions passively receive information from outside, while producing actively exert an influence.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lady Lullaby said:


> and lastly
> 
> Evaluatory/Situational
> Evaluatory (1, 4, 5, 8)
> ...


Take a look at the Carefree/Farsighted Reinin Dichotomy

Carefree/farsighted corresponds with the evaluatory(1,4,6,7)/situational(2,3,5,8) dichotomy for irrational information elements. (mbti order)


 The carefree types have evaluatory Ne/Si and situational Ni/Se. “non-Planning” 
The farsighted types have evaluatory Ni/Se and situational Ne/Si. “Planning” 



> *CARELESSNESS | FORESIGHT*
> 
> *Carelessness (ENxx and ISxx):*
> 
> ...


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Lady Lullaby said:


> *So what does it mean that all my irrational elements are accepting and all my rational elements are producing? How does knowing this 'help' my understanding of Socionics?*


That is how you derive whether someone is a rational or irrational type. All independent functions are irrational = irrational type.


----------

